

Middle-earth Thehobbit - felix_xyk
http://middle-earth.thehobbit.com/

======
ldn_tech_exec1
Some of the UX interactions here are brilliant, switching tabs fades the music
in and out, swipe to control video playback, transition animations are sweet

